

TIME Person of the Year: Mark Zuckerberg - afterburner
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,2036683_2037183,00.html

======
kingsidharth
How many times are we going to see this news at HN? It's already been to
front-page twice.

------
michaelelliot
The picture of Mark on the cover of TIME makes him look like an alien.

------
rudenoise
Why this year? Was is due to his profile rising as a result of a Hollywood
film?

Or, has he achieved things this year that exceed his performance over the past
5 years?

~~~
sabalaba
I'm thinking that they're ramping fb up for an IPO. Building hype, articles
about mark being worth more than Jobs, Time Man of the Year, etc.

There's a lot of money and relationships behind fb, money and relationships
buy press.

------
logic
Zuckerberg has certainly earned the attention he's received over the last few
years, for better or for worse, but my first thought when I'd heard that TIME
named him PotY was, "What a pedestrian choice." Safe and boring.

Granted, this is the same news organization that declared "You" to be their
pick for Person of the Year previously.

------
anonymoushn
<http://www.boingboing.net/Julian-assange-nyp.png>

~~~
aeurielesn
I suspect that you are implying that Julian Assange must had been the TIME's
Person of the Year 2010 and not only the Readers' Choice Winner and I clearly
agree.

------
pyman
I remember another young person named "TIME person of the year" in 1938, Adolf
Hitler.

